# Kreg vs. Rockler Router lift



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm looking at getting a Router lift.

Both Rockler and Kreg have fairly new lifts out. The Kreg PRS5000 and the Rockler Pro Lift.

The Rockler is more expensive and you got to buy more stuff besides what it comes with. I'd need a shim for my Bosch router and a set of the aluminum inserts which don't have a price yet.

If I get the Kreg, I already have all the red rings from my existing Kreg table insert and I don't need a collar because it's one size fits all.

BUT.... the 4X rapid gear along with the 1X precise adjust AND the fact that you don't need to lock it down once the height is set make me favor the Rockler even though it will end up costing $100 more.

Any thoughts or other advice?


----------



## ggosack (May 30, 2016)

*Got the Kreg*

I also looked at both, but decided on the Kreg - after a couple of years with a cheap Ryobi benchtop table and burning out an old Ryobi small router I decided to upgrade. I use my garage so size was a factor. I opted for the Kreg benchtop table and their new lift. Miles ahead of what I had before. Also got a new Porter Cable 895pk router kit. Over all a magnitude above before. I don't mind the single speed lift and lock down (all from the top). It doesn't take more than several seconds to raise the router high enough to change bits. 

Glenn


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been looking at router lifts ever since the previous thread on the subject, where I learned the difference between having a router lift vs. using the router's adjuster (from the table side) with an ordinary router table insert plate. 

Here is one thing about the new Rockler router lift: It comes in two sizes. 

The new Rockler lift comes in a smaller than standard size too (8.25 x 11.75 inches). That matches previous Rockler router lifts.

It will also be available in the standard "full" size (9.25 x 11.75 inches). That should happen very soon now, but I don't know exactly when. I am guessing in the next week or two or three, something like that. I hate to make predictions like that, because I could so easily be wrong. Don't shoot the messenger, okay?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you in a hurry? If so spend the extra $100 plus the money for the extras. An easy decision for me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 of these lifts*

The Jessem Mast R Lift 2 is probably one of the best out there:

https://www.infinitytools.com/routi...m_term=1101013141007&utm_content=All Products


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought the Kreg when it came out. I already had the table & extra rings, so it was a drop-in fit. So far it has been flawless. It takes only a few seconds to raise it for bit changes. Also, I like knowing that I have locked it down rather than assuming that nothing will move.


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

WesTex said:


> I bought the Kreg when it came out. I already had the table & extra rings, so it was a drop-in fit. So far it has been flawless. It takes only a few seconds to raise it for bit changes. Also, I like knowing that I have locked it down rather than assuming that nothing will move.


Well, I went down to Woodcraft and they had the new Kreg there. It's super smooth and no backlash while adjusting. I went ahead and picked it up.

It was very easy to get my router plugged into it and get it installed in the table.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I think you’ll be quite happy with it. I do like mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I have the Woodpecker lifts. (Two) The first one is the PRL1 and is the better of the two. But it is an ultra precision model and 1/32" per turn of the crank. The PRL2 is a quick up and down and then micro adjust with the crank.

Of the two, the PRL1 is the better unit. (I don't know if it is still available.) It is one of those that when you get to "I have to raise or lower by 0.004", you turn the crank 1/4 turn." there ain't none better. 

OK, beat me up over 1/256". You will get there, believe me!


----------

